# Difference between TECOM (freezone) visa and a mainland visa



## mxmx1984 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hello,

Does anyone know what are the differences between a Tecom visa, also know as a freezone and a regular mainland visa.

From some outdated documents it seemed mainland visa is handled by ministry of labour whereas freezone is handled by a freezone "authority" whatever that means?

Is that correct? Does it have any implications?

Thanks for any help


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Iirc, Tecom is a freezone but their labour and immigration processes are handled by MOL (via Tecom customer services?) so essentially their visas and labour permits are same as 'mainland', other freezones have their own policies and procedures that aren't directly linked to MOL (eg. DmCC)


----------

